# Nectrotic skin ICD-10



## karismithx (Nov 6, 2015)

Hoping for some help on finding an ICD-10 for necrotic skin NOS. When I look in the ICD-10 index it refers me to I96 which can't be right. I was kind of thinking L98.8. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## solocoder (Nov 6, 2015)

I agree that gangrene is not correct. I have been using L98.8 with a code for the underlying cause, if documented.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 6, 2015)

I96 is the correct code for skin necrosis.  If you go to necrosis skin you get I96, gangrene will also take you to necrosis I96.  This is the correct code.


----------

